# Adobe Raw profiles missing from Lightroom on iPhone



## michael_17 (Nov 28, 2020)

I noticed recently that with DNG images that I've shot on my iPhone in Lightroom, I can't see or use the Adobe Raw profiles. I know they used to be there, because I used and changed them on many images. But now, when I edit those photos on my phone, and go to Profiles, the whole section of Adobe Raw profiles is now missing. I can see Favorites (which are missing the Adobe Raw profiles I keep there), Basic (which I don't remember seeing before with raw files, only JPEGs), Artistic, B&W, Modern, and Vintage. It's as if Lightroom thinks these files are JPEGs, when they're not. I can see the Adobe Raw  profiles for images from my Sony cameras that have synced over the phone from Lightroom Classic, but I can't see Adobe Raw profiles for raw images taken on my phone. Did Adobe change something recently? Is it a bug?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 28, 2020)

I see them on my iPhone, so I don't think there's a general problem, though not doubting they're missing on your phone. I've run into this problem a few times in the past, and each time only a delete and reinstall of the LrMobile app got everything back. But doing that can be a pain if like me you have a significant number of albums with the "Store Locally" option enabled. All that locally stored content is lost, so has to be re-downloaded again....but at least it did fix the missing profiles issue. Worth a try perhaps, but no guarantee it will work. Make sure all locally captured images have been fully synced to the cloud before deleting the app,


----------



## michael_17 (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for your reply Jim. I'll try uninstalling and reinstalling the app on my phone - but currently there are 750 images uploading (!), so I'll wait.


----------

